# Spindle shield



## ELHEAD (Jan 31, 2015)

Just a shot of something a novice has done. First attempt at internal threads and knurl. Not perfect but threads on OK . I think it will do the job.


----------



## francist (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice. Doing the job is the main thing.

-frank


----------

